# Lionel 6417 Project



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

A new project. Lionel 6417 postwar illuminated caboose. Don't have a good starting picture. The paint was pretty bad though, worn with big strips missing. In picture waiting to take a dip in purple puddle with a couple of really worn 2343 shells.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

After a soak in super clean. I will discuss the F3 project in another post.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Just got a cheapo harbor freight airbrush and compressor. This is my first time using one and heres the first coat. Can you guess what line im painting this caboose? (Hint this line never used cabooses). More pictures and posts as I get to working on this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun down at the strip club!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Striped down to bare skin, pretty!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have heard about super clean years ago, but you are the first, I have seen use it. I may have seen it once at Wallmart, it is not easy to find. 

Lookin Good! Show us more! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Second coat of maroon. 

Anyone have tips on how to install brake wheels in the caboose end rails. Ive ordered the parts, the wheel and stud. But how do you deploy the stud? special tools anyone has found useful?

Also anyone have strong opinions on which type of paints to use in airbrush? Ive now used both testors pollyscale and floquil. Floquil seems to set faster/run less but pollyscale clean up is nice and doesn't stink up the place.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

I've used Floquil almost exclusively until I found Krylon rattle can. Its fine and drys smooth. With Floquil you need to add a clear gloss coat to add the decals and then cover the whole thing again with another coat of clear. I'm still using Floquil that I bought back in the 80's, much cheaper then.

Bud


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

When you're done how about a review of the paint gun, I might be interested in getting one. After the project is finished. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

If you can't find Super Clean, Purple Power is a very similar product. Most auto parts stores carry one or the other or both. They work splendidly.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

What dilution ratio did you use with super clean or purple power? 

Did you just let it soak in it or just spray it on?

I stripped some of the paint from the set I am working on by boiling in soap and still had additional work to do by hand and dremel to get it down to bare tin.

Thank you in advance,

Dennis
PRR2818
Piscataway, NJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

prr2818 said:


> What dilution ratio did you use with super clean or purple power?
> 
> Did you just let it soak in it or just spray it on?
> 
> ...


A lot of us use heavy duty oven cleaner, spray it on and put in a plastic bag, set it on something that won't corrode, I use an old broiler pan I have.
Let it sit over night, then just rinse it off.
Those are metal right?

Search T mans or TJ threads.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, yes, metal is a tin plate 264e Red Comet Set I have stripped already but looking for other ways and methods for the future.

Dennis
PRR2818
Piscataway, NJ


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

No dilution. Let it soak in a pan completely submerging part for 15-20 min then scrub with old tooth brush. Repeat soak as needed but usually one time does it. Note: I've been using cheap throw away lasagna pans for this, with repeat use the super clean will eat pinholes in the pan and leak, maybe plastic would be better?


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't vouch if this works well for tin models, works well for post war plastic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mcshabs said:


> No dilution. Let it soak in a pan completely submerging part for 15-20 min then scrub with old tooth brush. Repeat soak as needed but usually one time does it. Note: I've been using cheap throw away lasagna pans for this, with repeat use the super clean will eat pinholes in the pan and leak, maybe plastic would be better?


A glass oven pan (or whatever you call them) would be the best to use if you have one.
Not many chemicals that will eat through glass.

The old broiler pan I kept from a old oven I junked works good.

The caboose looks good, though it looks more Red then Maroon in your picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

This particular maroon is more red than maroon in real life so that's ok


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

My favorite stripper is Oven Cleaner - I spray it on and let the model sit for 60 minutes and then scrub it with an old tooth brush. Seldom have to repeat the process.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My new favorite stripper is a bead blaster.  There's one at a local train store that I can use, and our club now has one we can use as well.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey John, I am not too far away! Road Trip? LOL

Got to check out Henniger's sometime in the future also...

Dennis
PRR2818
Piscataway, NJ


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, how much better would a bead blaster be. I'm jealous.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

prr2818 said:


> Hey John, I am not too far away! Road Trip? LOL
> 
> Got to check out Henniger's sometime in the future also...
> 
> ...


You can join our club.  Who is Henninger's?




Wabashbud said:


> Wow, how much better would a bead blaster be. I'm jealous.


Well, it's worked great for the stuff I've done, and Harry did some plastic shells that came out really nice.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ooops! had a Senior Moment Hennings not Hennigers!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could drop into Nicholas Smith Trains as well, bit seller.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

GRJ'S going to have a line around his block of people wanting to go to his club so they can use the bead blaster!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What bead blaster?  :laugh:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My new favorite stripper is a bead blaster.  There's one at a local train store that I can use, and our club now has one we can use as well.


Seeing John post about his "new favorite stripper" made it worthwhile to visit MTF today!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they change so often, I guess the "old" stripper has pole burns.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

Rofl!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I fold up a small tray from aluminum foil and pour in about 1/4 inch of brake fluid and lay the car in it and forget about it. Next time you pass by just turn it to an unstripped side, repeat as needed. Lifts the paint off in big swatches no problem. When stripped wipe off and wash in dish detergent.
I just replaced the entire ladder/railing ends on this caboose, available from parts dealers.


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Completed caboose project.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That sure looks like a different color then the first picture?

Excellent, nicely done. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah first picture had pretty horrible lighting.


----------

